# Friday Fun - HAPPY



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's have pictures of happy dogs 
I have loads of pics of my dogs racing around having fun, so I tried to find pictures that were head shots of them looking happy. Kiki and Inzi were easy - I have loads - Dot is trickier because it is so hard to get her eyes to be visible - she is the happiest dog that I know, but in photos she either looks like a hairy eyeless blob or a ball sucking manic yoyo 
You probably have pictures of your dog looking much happier  so lets see:
HAPPY DOGS!​(2nd will be able to tell us if we are reading our dogs wrong )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a very recent one of ruby - looking quite happy with herself seated on a chair at the table!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Ralph, showing his gnashers & appreciation of a ruby snuggle - looks like a lovely smile


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Happiness is Maggie and piggy on a blanket. Not very often she's allowed up on our bed.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am mostly just an expert on reading my tiny ratbag to save my fingers 

Had to find this one which I think fits the bill 



and this group at my friends which I always love










and this one of Chance


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So many happy dogs.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy doggy faces - lovely they all make me smile - I've got that Happy song on my brain now too 
Ah well, enough fun, I've got paper work to finish


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rare to find ones of Rufus still and happy.

At his happiest he is motion. like this. 










I wish we could do ones of dogs who are annoyed that "mummy has the camera out again and has stopped walking/stopped throwing/is making me sit still"


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Next week


----------



## mrsdavies (May 25, 2015)

Here is a happy and sleepy Chester


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'M going to add a smiling Poppy to the happy list


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That one is a classic, adorable!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly can be happy and sometimes she can look bitchy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly can be happy and sometimes she can look bitchy


Molly:love-eyes: 
bitchy? how dare you.... surely she was just copying what she could see 

Good to see my favourite spotty knees back


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy
From our walk yesterday


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Stunners Marzi, love Inzi pre-catch and the 'eye' but the grinzing Dot is my fave


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'M going to add a smiling Poppy to the happy list


Now that is a poppy poo grin!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly can be happy and sometimes she can look bitchy


Ha Molly looks adorable in all pics.... Where's the bitchy??  xx


----------



## Working jess (Jun 9, 2015)

I think that Jess will be like poppy


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly can be happy and sometimes she can look bitchy


 Ha! In the last picture she looks like she's saying: "I'm not angry with you, I'm just disappointed in you"
What ever could you have done to deserve such withering looks?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Working jess said:


> I think that Jess will be like poppy


What, bucked teeth and half mast trousers  Here's a prettier one....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Ha! In the last picture she looks like she's saying: "I'm not angry with you, I'm just disappointed in you"
> What ever could you have done to deserve such withering looks?


Lol! I was trying to exercise on my Yoga Mat and she kept coming to lie down on it..I think she thought it was her bed


----------



## Working jess (Jun 9, 2015)

I will be very happy if Jess looks like that as an adult.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Working jess said:


> I will be very happy if Jess looks like that as an adult.


Thank you! Mind you, looks are one thing....behaviour is quite another


----------

